# Tesla Model X long range



## Jbomb808 (Sep 28, 2019)

Anyone doing full time Uber in a Tesla Model X long range? Can you go all day driving without having to stop for a charge? Like a full 12 hour shift or more? With the AC on moderate level music playing etc.

I am thinking of buying this car for full time Uber but am curious if anyone else has this car and can give me some feedback.

i live in Hawaii so we don’t have super charger yet but there supposed to be coming soon.

mahalo


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Seems like a pretty expensive vehicle to drive for Uber unless you are getting Black, Select, or Black SUV or some higher paying fare for most of your rides.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

It is expensive. My Luxury German 2017 SUV cost $40,000.00 less than a similar used X. Do the math on how many miles advantage the savings is. I get 22/28 with my 3.0 L TT engine at $2.27 a gallon and run all categories across both platforms. $40,000 buys a lot of gas and I do all required maintenance myself.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Jbomb808 said:


> Anyone doing full time Uber in a Tesla Model X long range? Can you go all day driving without having to stop for a charge? Like a full 12 hour shift or more? With the AC on moderate level music playing etc.
> 
> I am thinking of buying this car for full time Uber but am curious if anyone else has this car and can give me some feedback.
> 
> ...


G,day!

Here is a screenshot of Mr T, my 90d Model X. I've had it since April 2017 and it's covered over 127,000miles

Being an early adopter I'm lucky to enjoy free Energy from Tesla through their 2 Superchargers here in Sydney and the growing network of regional charging sites.

When new, 100% = 395km, now that is down to 373km. Some degradation, but within tolerance. I've owned Diesel/Petrol cars in my 24 years of operating my small Limo business, and they would also lose similar efficiency from new. Tesla does provide an 8yr unlimited warranty that provides a lot of peace of mind.

The screenshot below shows it charging at home, dowloading 74km of range per hour off my 3 phase charger. If it was a smaller S or Model 3 the charge rate would be faster, range longer.

The comments of it being too expensive as an UBERX are right and wrong.

If UBERX is the ONLY work you did with it, then it would soon start looking like a Taxi, with scuff marks everywhere, and little to show for it.

Without trying, the Model X will generate interest from riders, hotel concierges, and businesses who will approach you to book your services directly. If you get the appropriate local licensing to operate your own limo service then those premium jobs, privately acquired is what the Model X is made for. These jobs you bill at 4-5X the rate of UberX work. The people are happy to pay that.

It is also a wonderful tax write off, giving you a real return on the capital that you've invested in your venture. Run it as a private limousine first which fulfils that role better than any large prestige car and in the past, using UBERX as just a fill-in

Wi


----------



## Jbomb808 (Sep 28, 2019)

Sydney Uber said:


> G,day!
> 
> Here is a screenshot of Mr T, my 90d Model X. I've had it since April 2017 and it's covered over 127,000miles
> 
> ...


Thank you so much I'm already sold. It's an amazing and perfect car for Uber!

I'll be picking mine up in a few months can't wait so excited!


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Sounds like you made up your mind. I've always considered the Model X to be the perfect ride sharing car, but that's not an economic perspective. I am waiting on a Model Y, which as you likely know is the downsized SUV offering from Tesla at a near Model 3 price point.

You should be able to be able to notch out a bunch of trips each day with the long range X. I get a solid 250 miles on a full charge in my current Chevy Bolt and can do a good 8 hours.

You will want to be smart though and canvas all the Level 2 and level 3 charging stations on the island. Buy the proper adapters so that you can plug in to one if you find yourself on the other side of the island running low. I wouild recommend evseadapters.com. You may be interested in this post which break the options down: https://cleantechnica.com/2019/06/1...ng-with-teslas-gen-2-mobile-connector-part-i/

Tesla's and non-Teslas are sharing charging stations more and more. I carry a $200 adapter that lets me plug my CCS/J1772 based Bolt into a Tesla Destination Charger.

You will also want to install a 240VAC charging solution in your garage with enough capacity to fully charge the car overnight, if you intend to drive consecutive days. This guide here may help that: https://teslatap.com/articles/tesla-model-3-home-charging-guide/

Have fun!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Jbomb808 said:


> Thank you so much I'm already sold. It's an amazing and perfect car for Uber!
> 
> I'll be picking mine up in a few months can't wait so excited!


Dude you are gonna be driving the hell
out of that thing to make the payments
Its gonna get beat to shit and 
you will have nothing but a pile of 
worthless crap by the time you are done..
For the love of God RECONSIDER!!!!!!


----------

